# Hanging quad by winch?



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Just wondered if anyone has lifted their quad all the way off the ground via the winch to clean the bottom?????

I have thought of doing this but chicken out in the end. There are 2 threads going on www.grizzlycentral.com about power washing the bottom of your quad this way. They say it isn't hard on it and the only thing to worry about is to run the carb out of gas first if not FI. Only caution is to let is rest at least a half hour before starting to let oil settle.. Sounds like a heck of a way to get all the gunk out of the skid plates and such that you usually can't get on the level or ramps............

Might have to give it a go as soon as it warms up a little more.....if you hear me cussing you'll know it didn't go well.........:yikes:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Do you have that much of a problem getting the pressure washer underneath there to clean it?? I don't ride mine much,, besides in the winter so I don't have to deal with mud,, but I do deal with the salt. I've never really had a problem getting under it with the washer though.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Not sure as I haven't done it yet.........but I would have to assume that there is a lot of salt and mud in areas that the pressure washer can't get to on the level................

I'm really not that worried about lifting mine with the winch as I have a 3000lb Superwinch......probably just lift it up till the back tires are just touching.......which should give easier access to the underneath areas.

Was also thinking that it would be kind of fun just to see it in that position....:evil:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It'll be fun till the cable snaps. Mine broke this year when I was plowing.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

My buddy does this when he gets stuck in the mud. Winches the atv up the tree to drain all the water out of the belt housing and compartments. I don't think he does it to wash the quad though.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I ahve lifted mine almost straight up and down in the pole barn once to see what would happen. The cheap winch I had would go up so far, and then slowly spool back out. Never thought of all the way off the ground as I want that little lean in case something came loose so my quad would stand a chance of landing on the wheels.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> Not sure as I haven't done it yet.........but I would have to assume that there is a lot of salt and mud in areas that the pressure washer can't get to on the level..........QUOTE]
> 
> What the heck you doing riding on the salty roads. Shame on you Don!!!!!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

multibeard said:


> wally-eye said:
> 
> 
> > What the heck you doing riding on the salty roads. Shame on you Don!!!!!
> ...


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

You could just ride it up and down the river, DAN


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I am Dan and you are Tom.........for today anyways......:lol:

I want to ride it up and down the river but the **** across the river would be on the phone in a heart beat.........:gaga:.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

seems to me if you lifted the front just a couple feet it would give you lots of room to blow it off. I know how mine is mounted it would be fine.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

we do it all the time. ecspecially if you submerge one


----------

